# Any color in southern VT yet?



## abc (Sep 24, 2009)

Good weather Saturday in the forecast. Thinking of heading up north for some leave peeping (by bike or by kayak). But maybe it's still a bit too early for the color to show?


----------



## roark (Sep 24, 2009)

early fall in SW NH - swamp maples been going for awhile now and getting some yellows and oranges as well, I imagine S VT is about the same.


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2009)

shoot, our maples in eastern Mass started turning about a week ago.  Not in droves, but here and there.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 24, 2009)

Check out this link, has some good info.

http://www.foliage-vermont.com/


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2009)

abc said:


> Good weather Saturday in the forecast. Thinking of heading up north for some leave peeping (by bike or by kayak). But maybe it's still a bit too early for the color to show?




Not quite yet. As of last weekend, it was still fairly green. But as you know, things can change without notice here in New England.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 24, 2009)

billski said:


> shoot, our maples in eastern Mass started turning about a week ago.  Not in droves, but here and there.


That's how mid-central to northern Maine turns all the time....except for maybe one week, then that's it...they come off....  Nothing like VT, upstate NY, and NH.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2009)

Things must have moved quickly this week. I just read on the Mt Snow season passholders site that the colors should be almost peak this weekend.


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2009)

Columbus Day weekend is usually peak color in S. Vt., no?

Even down here in Westchester we're starting to get some color!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm confused! If I can...I'll post from the BB tomorrow afternoon with an update.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 25, 2009)

Leaves are just getting started here in the MRV. Lostone has some shots posted from a couple of days ago on www.skimrv.com

There is no specific date for peak, it varies greatly depending on location and the weather. We had a discussion about the change today and it was pretty much agreed that there is a nice overall color change going on vs leaves changing diferently in patches like the last couple of years. If we don't get a big windy storm in the next couple of weeks things are looking very good.

It's going to be in the high 20's/low 30's tonight which should give the process a nice kick. Sorry we are not considering blowing some snow tonight. Lots of rumors around that a resort or 2 might blow a patch of marketing snow. The Bush did that in the mid 90's,  having a friendly contest with kmart. It was fun but it got old pretty quick.Sometimes when your part of it your judgemnt gets alittle skewed. 

That report about Mt Snow's color peaking this weekend sounds abit sketchy but, hey, it's mother nature or maybe it's marketing. :wink:

Maybe the live webcoms at various resorts around the NE would be a way to check. If Jay has one I would suspect they would have some decent color. If Mt Snow has a live webcam pehaps it shows the mountain.

As what's his name would say here is a pic for some fall color stoke from last year shot just above Warren Falls.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 26, 2009)

The leaves are certainly starting to change here in the greater Ludlow-metro area. I'd say give it another week or so to reach peak.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 28, 2009)

Things were starting to change in Southern VT this weekend.


----------

